# Tortoise Walking Around in House



## tortgrl (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi. We have a juvenile CDT, and we were wondering if it is okay to let him walk around our house? Is it safe for him as long as we are watching him? Is it safe for our health to let him roam? Thanks!


----------



## wellington (Mar 4, 2014)

Most of us do not approve of a tort wondering the house. There is too many things that can harm him. Also, unless you are in a very warm area, the floor will be too cold. If you are in a very warm area, then you should let him walk around outside.


----------



## tortgrl (Mar 4, 2014)

My daughter wanted to play with him, but it is a bit cool outside today. So, she wanted to let him roam around in her bedroom. But if it isn't safe, we won't let him do that.


----------



## Tom (Mar 4, 2014)

I agree with Barb. I have seen many tortoises injured or ingesting things they shouldn't due to this practice. Its best to have specified areas dedicated solely to the tortoise.


----------



## ascott (Mar 4, 2014)

> she wanted to let him roam around in her bedroom. But if it isn't safe, we won't let him do that.



How old is your daughter? Does the tort have a normal enclosure? Are you going to supervise your daughter supervising the tort?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 5, 2014)

One thing we never mention when asked this question is the poop and pee from the tortoise.

A tortoise evacuates his bowel and bladder whenever he wants to. And sometimes when picked up he'll pee. If we're talking about a big tortoise, then its a big mess. Sulcata tortoises pee a very large volume. And if you're feeding grocery store greens, the poop isn't the kind you can pick up easily without smearing it on the carpet. In my opinion, tortoise poop and pee is a whole lot worse on the house than cat/dog poop or pee.

So, aside from the bad things that might happen to the tortoise on the floor in the house, there's the damage to your carpet/floor. I just wouldn't do it.


----------



## Saleama (Mar 5, 2014)

I have a restless Russian tort that I let out to roam around at times. She is baracaded into an entry hall and the hallway into my bedroom/bathroom. She will walk around for hours if I let her. I also put a small heater that is fan driven down for her. When she stops wandering and sits in front of the fan, I know she is ready for bed. She is only allowed to do this occasionally and only because she came out of hibernation during our false spring and it is way to cold out to put her back in her garden.


She is not allowed to wander unsupervised or in an area that I occupy full time by the way. Also, the hallway in question is also where I winter some of my more fragile plants.


----------



## Laura (Mar 5, 2014)

how do they 'play' ? I have always felt that turtles and tortoises are animals that you observe and watch,, not 'play' with.. they can get dropped to easily..


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Mar 6, 2014)

My first tortoise had free run of my apartments, but not until I made each absolutely "tortoise-safe", which included all the afore-mentioned issues (no carpet, heat lamps aimed at specific spots on the floor, etc., carefully swept floors, and careful watching for "accidents")...otoh, I lived with only her, a large iguana, and a cat, no children/spouse/room-mate.


----------



## tortgrl (Mar 6, 2014)

My daughter is twelve. She just wants to barricade him in a room with tile flooring and let him walk around while she is sitting there reading for a little bit. By the time she gets home from school, it is a bit cool to take him outside to roam. She is very responsible with pets. He is the CDT and not very big yet. It is hard for her because she is allergic to other pets and can't have anything small and furry. She has a tortoise and hermit crabs.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Mar 6, 2014)

I let Bowser roam around the house. I always keep an eye on him while he is out just to make sure he doesn't get into any trouble. I usually don't have to worry about it being too cold for him since I live in Florida.


----------



## ascott (Mar 6, 2014)

> My daughter is twelve. She just wants to barricade him in a room with tile flooring and let him walk around while she is sitting there reading for a little bit. By the time she gets home from school, it is a bit cool to take him outside to roam. She is very responsible with pets. He is the CDT and not very big yet. It is hard for her because she is allergic to other pets and can't have anything small and furry. She has a tortoise and hermit crabs.



If the room is gone over to assure no bite size hazards and if there is a basking light set up shining on a spot on the ground....eehhh, why not


----------

